
Show HN: Priceur – Geo-located pricing in Stripe for SaaS made easy - slybridges
https://priceur.com
======
joss82
Great idea!

Does it work with yen and other currencies that don't have decimals?

~~~
slybridges
Yes it does! And it works with all currencies supported by your Stripe
account. It will automatically format the price in your landing pages
according to the currency standard. E.g: $199, AU$249, 199€, ¥19999 etc :-)

------
sedak
That would solve elegantly how I do my pricing!

------
tarstarr
love this idea!

------
artanzo
Good idea, very interesting way to use code tags to set prices

~~~
slybridges
Thanks! Yes, we tried to make integration with your existing landing pages and
pricing tables as painless as possible :)

